# Fox flux helmet ?



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

Anyone use these. I've read alot of good reviews and they look bad ass.


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

I've had mine for nearly 2 years now and I still love it. Comfortable, good venting, fairly light. I bought mine at wheelworld.com when they were on sale. Highly recommended!


----------



## ZeroNine3 (May 18, 2009)

I've also had mine for a little over two years, it fits great, the best one out of all the helmets that i've tried in the same price range. I would love to try fox's new helmet, the striker? I think is what its called. looks similar to the flux, but with a few updates. But for now my flux still works fine, so I'll just have to wait it out.


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

ZeroNine3 said:


> I've also had mine for a little over two years, it fits great, the best one out of all the helmets that i've tried in the same price range. I would love to try fox's new helmet, the striker? I think is what its called. looks similar to the flux, but with a few updates. But for now my flux still works fine, so I'll just have to wait it out.


Yea that striker looks very nice, but I love the looks of all the Flux color scemes those have .w


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

ZeroNine3 said:


> I've also had mine for a little over two years, it fits great, the best one out of all the helmets that i've tried in the same price range. I would love to try fox's new helmet, the striker? I think is what its called. looks similar to the flux, but with a few updates. But for now my flux still works fine, so I'll just have to wait it out.


Yea that striker looks very nice, but I love the looks of all the Flux color scemes those have .


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

They are nice. I bought one when they first came out similar fit to Giro Xen. Last X'mas Huck'N'Roll had it on sale for $35 no tax free shipping only on one color though( I didn't care) I picked up 2 as a back up. If you want to get one now it I've seen them around 60-70.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

really good helmet. the strap system is awesome and it fits nice. imo one of the best looking helmets on the market. the cons are that they only use two shell sizes and the visor is not angle adjustable. slight gripes but honestly its a stretch to say anything bad about it.


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Aug 3, 2011)

Right now, they seem to be holding rifght around $100. After all the good reviews, Ima pick up one today!!


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

Andy Pancroft said:


> Right now, they seem to be holding rifght around $100. After all the good reviews, Ima pick up one today!!


I would try one on first. I ended up going to my lbs and getting a 75$ Giro Phase (Med size) that fits perfect and also looks cool. Other Giro modles did not fit the same and didn't like the fit, I also tried on other brands in medium and were way to small so I tried on a large and yes it fit OK but looked like a dorky mushroom helmet on my dome. Each helmet is different from what I've learned. In other words DONT impulse buy a helmet online unless you tried one on at a lbs.
I am very pleased and happy with my Giro Phase lid purchase :thumbsup:


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

C.M.S said:


> I would try one on first. I ended up going to my lbs and getting a 75$ Giro Phase (Med size) that fits perfect and also looks cool. Other Giro modles did not fit the same and didn't like the fit, I also tried on other brands in medium and were way to small so I tried on a large and yes it fit OK but looked like a dorky mushroom helmet on my dome. Each helmet is different from what I've learned. In other words DONT impulse buy a helmet online unless you tried one on at a lbs.
> I am very pleased and happy with my Giro Phase lid purchase :thumbsup:


Cool:thumbsup: It's true nothing can annoy you than an ill fit apparels.

I'd keep an eye out for some great sales this holiday and pick one up as back up put it in the rotation so no last minutes buy, because it's premium price and never a sales around when you need it


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

mimi1885 said:


> Cool:thumbsup: It's true nothing can annoy you than an ill fit apparels.
> 
> I'd keep an eye out for some great sales this holiday and pick one up as back up put it in the rotation so no last minutes buy, because it's premium price and never a sales around when you need it


I will definitely do that :thumbsup:


----------



## Lastshot (Apr 26, 2008)

I love mine, fits my head great and is very comfortable! With helmets, you should always try before you buy!


----------



## Cartoscro (May 14, 2011)

I love mine. I just started riding, so this is my first biking helmet. Coming from a motorsports background, I realize how important it is to have a comfortable lid. It fits nice, and I never even realize I'm wearing one while riding.


----------



## PVR (Oct 29, 2006)

I'll chime in here as I went helmet shopping yesterday. I read all the reviews but it really does all come down to fit as everyone says. I've had a variety of brands in the past (Garneau, Trek, Bell, Specialized) but the newer designs with more protection for the back of the head are the only ones I will consider anymore. The skate style helmets are too hot for me (I use a pro tec for snowboarding).

I tried on models from POC, Specialized, Bell, Giro and Fox. I couldn't see any advantages of the POC that justified the price premium and none of the Bells fit me. I love the Specialized fit (I currently have a Tactic) but the look is too bulky for me compared to the others. It was down to the Giros (Hex and Xen) and the Fox Flux.

The strap retention systems used by Fox and Giro are different but both felt pretty solid on the head when adjusted properly. The Fox retention system seems to fit a little lower on the back of the head and feels better to me. The Xen is lighter than the Flux by maybe 50 grams or so.

I chose the Flux - better protection for the rear of the head IMO and a little cheaper than the Xen. I also like the looks of the Flux a little more - even the rear spoiler is growing on me!

First ride with the new lid today and it was great. A little heavier maybe than my Specialized Tactic but the cooling is just as good with fewer vents and much lower profile. Solid build, good strap retention system and hardware. I'm happy with it.


----------



## riiz (Jul 8, 2010)

I like my Flux, it caught my eye since it had more coverage in the back over other XC models. Been using for about 12-14months and not one complaint, its had the perfect amount of vents and coverage, will buy another if I ever break it or wear it out.


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Aug 3, 2011)

Since they seem to be pretty much the same price everywhere, went and bought mine today - love it!!!!


----------



## hmto (Jun 13, 2006)

Had mine also for over 2 years. Great fitting lid and looks great. IMO better looking than the Zen, which looks kinda round and eggie to me.
The striker looks cool too but don't see much difference.


----------



## Dirt Fiend (Aug 2, 2011)

Love mine. Chose it over a 661 Recon.


----------



## Nickbm3 (Nov 10, 2010)

I had a flux for a while. My first helmet was a quick buy, i never shopped around and tried on different helmets... Eventually i got tired of the poor fit and mushroom cap look so I took my time trying on all different kinds, and settled on the flux. My flux bit the dust in a wreck recently (crushed the foam inside and cracked the shell), but it did its job so im happy! I replaced it with the new Striker, and its even better... fits better, noticeably lighter on the head, and much better ventilation :thumbsup:


----------



## DurtDigglah (May 24, 2011)

I was recently at the LBS...saw the flux. Tried it on and bought it. I'm happy.


----------



## boomforeal (Nov 9, 2005)

my flux fits great, and i have a weird shaped head that doesn't play well with gyros, bells, etc. venting is good, retention system is solid, looks good - but heavy compared to the competition. i don't notice the weight when i'm riding, but i've picked up a few others (last one was a laser) and whoa, gotta admit the flux is a bit of a pig


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Flux is good if you grab one for $70 or less. For a little more money there are lighter options with better airflow and easier tightening systems. I had a flux for two years and now have a bell volt (paid 120, not the crazy 175 msrp). The flux venting doesn't hold a candle to it and the little wheel thing bell uses for adjustment is so much easier.


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

The Flux is better ventilated than the Giro Xen, for half the price, and gives you about 20% to 30% more protection on the back of the head. The retention system in my experience is better on the Fox, so with the Fox Flux you cant go wrong!


----------



## madsedan (Aug 4, 2010)

I got a 661 recon, very similar to the flux in appearance, I couldnt find one at my LBS when looknig for the flux, tried the 661 and loved it.
According to Specializeds site they have a new "full back" style helmet like the recon and flux for about $80.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hey, for those who has smaller head WheelWorld has the Fox Flux for $39.99
Fox 2010 Flux Helmet - Wheel World Bike Shops - Road Bikes, Mountain Bikes, Bicycle Parts and Accessories. Parts & Bike Closeouts!


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

mimi1885 said:


> Hey, for those who has smaller head WheelWorld has the Fox Flux for $39.99
> Fox 2010 Flux Helmet - Wheel World Bike Shops - Road Bikes, Mountain Bikes, Bicycle Parts and Accessories. Parts & Bike Closeouts!


And I've seen the Giro Phase for 59$ . I would love to try on the flux someday but lbs around here doesn't carry em. Went on my first ride with the phase and amazing ventalation and very light, fits perfect.


----------

